# few recent pictures...



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

My grandchildren and Whimsy..she seem to be wonderful with kids! Just a few pictures I have taken lately. She finally learned how to go down the stairs this past week! LOL


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh my gosh shes so fluffy-like cotton candy! What a sweetheart.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

ADORABLE, all of them


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

What a great description..just like white cotton candy! Adorable!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Really, really cute!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh Whimsy! She is so precious  I love the photo in the chair!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How adorable - grandchildren & Whimsey! 

We specifically got a Hav because they were known to be good with small children and Abby has sure fit the bill for us. Our grands are not in town so not much chance to get used to them gradually but she has been great from the beginning. (they were ages three and one when we got her). She gets so excited when they come to visit and puts up with all their crazy shenanigans, too!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Whimsy is just beautiful!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

wow She is soooo pretty and such a girly girl. Love her !!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Great models = great pics!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Beautiful Whimsy and beautiful grandchildren PLUS a great photographer!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I love your photos. What a beautiful girl and cute grandchildren. My grandaughter who is 7 loves the Hav's they romp with her. She comes from California and spends 6 weeks in the summer with us. In the morning when the RLH,s start she loudly cheers them on.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Great photographic skills! Beautiful grandchildren! And what a photogenic dog Whimsy is - so cute. Our grandchildren, ages 3 and 1, were here this summer for 10 days. Augie had never been around small kids much except for encountering them at the park. He and the granddaughters had a mutual love fest going on while they were here - you could tell how sad he was after they went back home. I felt so bad for him.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Wow, those are fantastic photos. Your grandchildren and Whimsy are adorable! I especially love the three of them together. Great smiles from all of them!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks all!!! She is my first Hav and a real joy!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Toooooooooooooooooooo Cute!!! Oh! Your human children are cute too! :wink:


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

They are all so cute! We don't have kids, but our two love children also. They have always been very good with them, especially the little toddler across the street. The few times she has come to visit, Rascal has followed her around "like a puppy!"


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dear little Whimsy, she could only be a girl she is so dainty and pretty her name really suits her,I bet your grandchildren were sad to leave her, surprised they didn't try to snaffle her away!she is beautiful.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

My grandchildren do not live to far away so they can see her on a regular basis.
They have a female black lab named Lily so they are not dogless.. otherwise they would be begging for a dog of their own I'm sure. Last time I brought Whimsy to see them...Lily tried to mount her! It was so bizzare and it kind of scared me. Lily is just the greatest dog but Whimsy was pestering her so I guess she had enough!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Whimsy is just adorable. Loved the pictures of her and your grandchildren.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL pictures!!!


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

She is so beautiful! Thanks for sharing your adorable pictures.


----------

